# External Hard drive ??



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Running a bit low on Storage space on my Genie 2 ...

any one have any experience with these ESata External Hard Drives? or any suggested brand 6TB

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KPVQY9T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_MDZRJ621KPBC8MCQCETZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

First - does your HS17 have *eSATA *port for connect external drive ?
Second - WD Purple drives are good for DVR, but if the exactly model is new - no one could give you rundown for it


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes I does have esata just double checked 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

HS17 -500

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dtv757 said:


> Running a bit low on Storage space on my Genie 2 ...
> 
> any one have any experience with these ESata External Hard Drives? or any suggested brand 6TB
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KPVQY9T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_MDZRJ621KPBC8MCQCETZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


That should work fine :thumbsup:


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Running a bit low on Storage space on my Genie 2 ...
> 
> any one have any experience with these ESata External Hard Drives? or any suggested brand 6TB
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07KPVQY9T/ref=cm_sw_em_r_mt_dp_MDZRJ621KPBC8MCQCETZ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


That should work.

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks all 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Question, i understand you can only view 1 storage device at a time but can you move programs from 1 storage disk to the other like a gaming system (ps4)? 

I purched a few movies didn't want to "loose" them 
..or it would be easier to access on the new storage 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dtv757 said:


> Question, i understand you can only view 1 storage device at a time but can you move programs from 1 storage disk to the other like a gaming system (ps4)?
> 
> I purched a few movies didn't want to "loose" them
> ..or it would be easier to access on the new storage
> ...


No you can not move programs from one disk to another --only solution is 1.rerecord the programs to the "NEW" ESATA Disk or REMOVE the ESATA --and reboot from the internal drive to view the content on that drive.

That's your only choice


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If I would challenged, I would write my own program to serve such requests. It's doable.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> If I would challenged, I would write my own program to serve such requests. It's doable.


When you can write a program that runs in the Genie 2 and perform such a transfer, let us know. Until that time, it isn't useful to suggest it. Nobody is going want to disassemble their Genie 2 (not a trivial task) to transfer files.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Take it easy !

The program would run on a PC ! 
Check threads about Copy or Expand DTV DVR drives!

[I'm puzzled to see how dish user would interpret simple things here, woah!]


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Yeah, theoretically it _should_ be possible to copy the contents of the original HDD over to the new one.

Of course, this would involve "busting it out" of the DVR and connecting both drives to a PC and booting with the appropriate software.

I've no direct experience with that proper procedure, but paid to have it performed on an old HR years ago.

The only recent experience I've had is with a standalone cloner and cloning same-sized drives having already been removed from their external devices.

I should also add that that cloning device procedure fails on the HR when using _different_ sized drives - even when cloning from smaller SSD to larger HDD.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> this would involve "busting it out" of the DVR


Not in case of using eSATA connected drives


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> I should also add that that cloning device procedure fails on the HR when using _different_ sized drives


That's why recommended a procedure, developed by us here, which works perfectly for all directions (if a content allow to fit) and described in details and variants in a few threads extensively.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> The program would run on a PC !
> Check threads about Copy or Expand DTV DVR drives!


And how would that PC get access to the content on either drive allowing the user to move the programs they want from one drive to the other?


> [I'm puzzled to see how dish user would interpret simple things here, woah!]


I'm puzzled why someone who considers them self an Engineer doesn't think more than a step or two ahead of what they are offering as a solution. Have you read the stories about getting access to the guts of the HS17? Software isn't worth the storage it consumes if you can't reasonably use it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Would we avoid going around ?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Not in case of using eSATA connected drives


Delroy is referring to copying content off of the internal drive. Is that accessible without opening the case and disconnecting the drive from the receiver?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Nope. Hence, I would prefer use external drives as many DTV users, see Rich's posts.
It's same way as mentioned the process of copying or expanding DVR drives.


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

Not all HS17's have the eSata port.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

you are correct as it been found last year and posted here

*eSATA*


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

James Long said:


> Delroy is referring to copying content off of the internal drive. Is that accessible without opening the case and disconnecting the drive from the receiver?


Exactly.

I only offered the drive removal as a possible solution to getting the old contents copied onto the new drive (OP's question). To the best of my knowledge, there's no other way to get to that data. It does not go through the eSATA port.

Obviously, if you're starting with externals to begin with, then it's that much easier to copy the contents.

WestDC's original answer (switching between drives to view old content) is by far the most practical.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Nope. Hence, I would prefer use external drives as many DTV users, see Rich's posts.


You surely remember that most Genie 2 devices and the newer HR54 receivers don't have an external drive option.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

harsh said:


> most Genie 2


where you get this ?!


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

P Smith said:


> where you get this ?!


SMH


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

First RUN of MFG HS17's and HR54's came with a eSATA port --Later MFG'S Runs DON NOT


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Wow glad mine had a esata port 

I mean 2TB is more than most traditional TV providers...

I think it's optimum only allows 75HD hours and programs auto delete after 2 weeks . I would hate that lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Just plugged it in and rebooted the genie all good so far. 

This unit is noisy compared to the genie 2 ... the genie 2 is quiet 

And I have to setup my recordings again once the guide data loads 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Un related to the hard drive 

In getting not authorized on the 4K channels but I read that will return after like 4 hours..

Stinks can't view the EPL soccer match 


Update its working now !! 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

And the hard drive died . Only lasted 3 days smh. 

Any one else have any other 6TB recommendations? Preferably from Amazon

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Any one else have any other 6TB recommendations?


Are you looking for a bare drive or a complete eSATA setup?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

A external drive to plug into my genie 2 to have additional DVR space 

So eSata setup I guess 


If I open the genie 2 and inserted a hard drive wouldn't that void the warranty? 

I do like how the genie 2 is quiet.

This external drive was noisy 


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

eSATA drives that are from a recognized hard drive manufacturer are pretty rare these days. The only complete setups I see on Amazon are the Fantom Devices brand and they don't have a great track record with DIRECTV DVRs as I recall.

Many who use external drives with DIRECTV equipment recommend bare drives with one of a couple drive "docks". Thermaltake BlacX docks had a good reputation at one time.

Beware that not all docks support arbitrarily large drives. Your mileage will most likely vary.

The following thread is growing stale but it was the go-to until people started experimenting with 2.5" SSDs:

eSATA - DIRECTV recommended list


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

any feed back on this unit?

https://www.amazon.com/Vantec-SATA-...ywords=esata+hard+drive&qid=1633478842&sr=8-7

wait i think the link i posted is just a case/enclosure ... i think i need a separate SSD/HDD , any recommendations

trying to stay under 200


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> any feed back on this unit?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vantec-SATA-...ywords=esata+hard+drive&qid=1633478842&sr=8-7
> 
> ...


Exact same enclosure I've had on the wife's HR24 for 3 + years now. It has a Crucial 1 TB SSD in it that I bought off of Amazon for less than $100.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> any feed back on this unit?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Vantec-SATA-...ywords=esata+hard+drive&qid=1633478842&sr=8-7
> 
> ...


Stay away from the all-in-one enclosures, you're better off with any external device that has an eSATA port on it. I bought a bunch of the all-in-one devices and had problems with most of them, problems you don't see in external devices such as the TT docks.

Most of the problems we see in the HRs are caused by the old internal drives in them. If you can afford a 3TB SSD you should get about the same performance you'd get from a new 6TB HDD. If you buy into the idea that an HDD should have not much more than 50% capacity used at any given time. Simply put, you can load up an SSD and not have the same problems we see when you run HDDs at nearly full capacity.

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So which do you recommend 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> So which do you recommend
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I use these boxes:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WC1QQVC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
The only downside I can see is you can't use HDDs in them. The enclosure is built for SSDs.

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I use these boxes:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WC1QQVC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> The only downside I can see is you can't use HDDs in them. The enclosure is built for SSDs.
> 
> Rich


Ok thanks which hard drive you recomend ?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> Ok thanks which hard drive you recomend ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I recommended WD HDDs for years and I was wrong. I really don't know enough about SSDs to make recommendations based on anything but my experiences with the SSDs I've used. I've seen some reports of Samsung EVOs failing in DVRs recently. I use them and have had no problems with them. I also use a couple of Crucial SSDs and I have had no problems with them. Here's a link to a 2TB Crucial that's been running in one of my HRs for at least a year without issues: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YD5F561/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Here's a link to the Samsung Evos: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OBRFFAS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Rich


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Rich said:


> I recommended WD HDDs for years and I was wrong. I really don't know enough about SSDs to make recommendations based on anything but my experiences with the SSDs I've used. I've seen some reports of Samsung EVOs failing in DVRs recently. I use them and have had no problems with them. I also use a couple of Crucial SSDs and I have had no problems with them. Here's a link to a 2TB Crucial that's been running in one of my HRs for at least a year without issues: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YD5F561/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Here's a link to the Samsung Evos: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00OBRFFAS/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> Rich


Thanks for all you feedback

Will continue to monitor hopefully black Friday /cyber Monday there will be better prices lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Rich said:


> I use these boxes:https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07WC1QQVC/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> *The only downside I can see is you can't use HDDs in them. The enclosure is built for SSDs.*
> 
> Rich


I've actually got an old laptop 1TB HDD running in one of those enclosures now. Been very stable for quite a number of months too (on an old HR20).

(You can also get a 2TB HDD that will fit in there.)


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I was looking for more 6TB . Looking to record a lot of 4K sports. 

The original one I got from Amazon was a good price $160 but it died after 3 days . 

So I don't mind a separate SSD / enclosure but above 4TB price is high at the moment .

But thank you all for your inputs. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Will this work with one of those enclosures ?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H28M89D/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_BS7RVC22XRBGQHFXCQ2N?psc=1

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Looks good by description, in reality ? You will tell us


----------



## b4pjoe (Nov 20, 2010)

dtv757 said:


> Will this work with one of those enclosures ?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H28M89D/ref=cm_sw_r_apan_glt_fabc_BS7RVC22XRBGQHFXCQ2N?psc=1


It won't work in the one Rich linked to you earleir as that will only hold 2.5" drives. It will work in the one you linked earlier which is for 3.5" drives which is this one:

https://www.amazon.com/Vantec-SATA-...s=esata+hard+drive&qid=1633478842&sr=8-7&th=1


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I ordered A WD blue HDD once it arrives ill let everyone know how it went 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Installed the WD blue today with an enclosure so far so good. It's a lot quieter than that other unit . 

Let's hope this one works out lol 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So far no issues and its very quiet . 

Unrelated but feels like the PQ is better just slightly. 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

So the one I got is only 5400 RPM Any major difference with a greater RPM ? Or not in this capacity?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> Any major difference with a greater RPM ?


nope
only increase dissipation power eg heat up the DVR


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Its been over a week so far so good thanks everyone!! 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

dtv757 said:


> Question, i understand you can only view 1 storage device at a time but can you move programs from 1 storage disk to the other like a gaming system (ps4)?
> 
> I purched a few movies didn't want to "loose" them
> ..or it would be easier to access on the new storage
> ...


Not sure about Direct. On Dish,you can move the files back from the ext HD to the internal drive and then move them back to a second drive. Time consuming, but can move in bulk at night.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yea not on DirecTV, your can only view one drive at a time 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Riot Nrrrd™ (Mar 29, 2006)

When I upgraded to an HS17-100/C61K-700 combo, I bought a SANS Digital MobileRAID MR2UT+B 2-bay eSATA RAID external unit.

I installed 2 x 2 TB drives (probably Toshiba P300's) in the MR2UT+B 6 years ago (configured as a RAID 1 mirror).

I don't think I've ever booted off of the internal drive. Both disks have lasted beyond their 5-year MTBF rating. The external DVR volume is 95% full and still works like a champ. (Given all the posts here on DBSTalk over the years about DirecTV® and eSATA not working, I'm tickled that I've had such good luck.)

Here's a tip for drive longevity: whenever I turn off my DirecTV® box, I always change the channel to one of the 8XX music stations before I do. (I usually use 857 - Soundscapes - for this purpose.)

If you have an external eSATA RAID unit, you can see the disk activity and you'll notice that it is active almost all of the time. I found that by putting the C61K to sleep while tuned to a music-only station, the disk activity is minimized and I'm sure that's had something to do with why neither of the 2 disks has failed yet, despite being 6 years old. And if one does eventually fail, I can just slap in a new one instead of losing all of my recordings from the last 5+ years, which is what happens when you buy a single disk that is not in a RAID.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> Both disks have lasted beyond their 5-year MTBF rating


Would be interesting to see SMART table values from both HDD ...


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Riot Nrrrd™ said:


> When I upgraded to an HS17-100/C61K-700 combo, I bought a SANS Digital MobileRAID MR2UT+B 2-bay eSATA RAID external unit.
> 
> I installed 2 x 2 TB drives (probably Toshiba P300's) in the MR2UT+B 6 years ago (configured as a RAID 1 mirror).
> 
> ...


The problem with the hard drives isn't that they fail, it's that they keep running even though they have degraded to the point where their content becomes almost unwatchable. The diagnostic tests do not pick this degradation up, you get a clean bill of health for the HDD when you run the tests if it's not dead. 

I had a few RAID setups years ago, at the time I had twelve HRs in my system and I really didn't need the RAID enclosures, I could back everything up on multiple HRs.


----------

